# New to Milano



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello all
I am new to Milano. Arrived 3 weeks ago and stared to feel depressed. It could be the time as many people are leaving for vacations and the town is nearly empty. 
I will need some suggestions about where and how to find work and to meat english speaking friend. I have an Eu passport but entered the country as a Canadian and I guess I will not be able to find a job as a Canadian  
At the moment I am living in Limbiate, a small town 15 km from Milano and I don't know how to move on. 
I have a MA degree as a behavior interventionist and a TESOL certificate too but no Italian! 

Will appreciate any suggestions and ideas.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Milan is always quiet in August. Your first move will be to learn Italian. 2 months of daily lessons should give you a good grounding.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the reply
I was looking for the free courses that are offered from September but I don't know where and how to register for one. The schools are closed and I don't know if there will be anyone in the communa to help with this matter or to speak English.


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi hevin I live near Milan and I'm gonna move there in September .....if u want I can help u -) let me know -)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello Leti
Thank you for offering to help me. This will be very nice and helpful. I would love to get together with you and learn from your experience and knowledge about Milano. 
Hope to hear from you soon
Best regards
Hevin


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hevin You can add me on Skype if u want My nickname is letizia1791

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## thevale (Jan 4, 2012)

Hevin,

I admit Limbiate could be really boring. I know some free schools for foreigners. Search "Samarcanda Aps Milano" on facebook or visit scuolesenzapermesso.blogspot.it.

Good luck


----------

